# 2013 Sentra aftermarket radio dash button



## kenny reeves (Jun 26, 2019)

I installed an aftermarket radio in my sister's base model 2013 Sentra. I didn't bother with the steering wheel controls because there was no harness for it and I didn't feel like tearing everything up to get to the wires... But anyway the dash info button doesn't work at all. She also thinks the gas mileage isn't working anymore (says it hasn't changed at all in months, but who knows) 

Is there any way to make that work with an aftermarket radio? Crutchfield said there wasn't, and the steering wheel control kit wouldn't fix that.

It had the basic radio with no Bluetooth or screen.


----------

